# Philips Rally bulbs (upgrade)



## karlosk98 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi to all,

I cant decide whether to choose for upgrading for lumen output (not just throw) between a black and decker v3 dual head spotlight (3 million like the vector) or a thor (cant find the original cyclops here but still uses an h4 bulb). 

The first one uses 2 x h3 12v75w halogens while the second a 55/100w trash quality bulb. Both uses 2 x 4.5 amp (maybe 6 amp) 6v batteries. 

I plan to use philips rally bulbs as I understand these are among the best, two 100w for the h3 or one 130w for the h4. (not sure that 55w philips xenon effect bulbs come close to that). I guess by logic that the dual head will throw out a whole lot more lumens than the thor, but still, why are the original thors puting out a sheer lot more candlepower difference (though they claim in their site they use 100 or 130w H4 philips original bulbs) than dual heads, like the vector with h3´s (though with 55 or 75w each)?

Do you think they can withstand the heat generated by these bulbs as I read in some sites that they need minor upgrade like thicker wires, etc.? 

Both lights have glass lenses an metal reflectors.

Thanks


----------



## carlo2305 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, it's Carlo from Italy here.
I don't know what the better choice is, although the 'double' should in principle be better. Have some experience on bulbs and these are my suggestions:
1) avoid 'hid effect' bulbs, you spend more money for nothing
2) philips rally are in fact the best I've tried, they are 100w only, at least in Europe. I've tried 130w 'Philips built by Narva' but Philips Rally are a different thing, they have a special filling (krypton?) which makes them the brightest (when switching off, you can detect the bulb inside becoming blueish, this only happens on Rally H3 and H4, not on H1).
3) personally I've a Thor-type with 9' lense and a 100w H4 Philips Rally and it's really bright with good throw on high beam. 
4) In general and based on experience, I believe H4 bulbs with axial filament (the same as H1) have better throw than H3 (transverse filament). 
Good luck and ciao.


----------



## karlosk98 (Sep 25, 2007)

Carlo,

Thanks for your answer. 

Did you insert the bulb directly into the socket or did you have to do some modifications first because of the heat?


----------



## carlo2305 (Sep 26, 2007)

No, no modifications, neither to the socket nor to the gauge wiring.
I believe that up to 130w it's not really necessary, unless for using the light for long periods (i.e. several minutes without intermission). With higher wattage (H4 exist with 170 and even 210w) it may be different.
Ciao


----------

